# Preparing for winter kidding



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

I don't usually try and have my kiddings go any later than early November because I HATE dealing with those kiddings that stretch late into the night and require a lot of assistance. Also, goat kidsicles. I hate it. HATE IT. And yet because I have had the opportunity to bring in some nice new bloodlines via new does AND having them bred, I didn't really see reason not to have them bred before getting them here. So I'm looking at around 3 or 4 due in December instead of my nice mild October/November season... :sigh: 

So. What can I do to help prepare for winter kidding? It's been a long time since I've dealt with does poppin' while it's cold. The silver lining is we don't get snow here in winter, I'm not a greenhorn to goats or kidding (doesn't mean I don't worry my head off months in advance and second guess myself all the time), and last year's weather was actually really mild until March (strangely). I don't bottle feed unless I have to, so I'd really like to try and stay away from 'just pull the kids and stick them inside'. I don't have a barn. Usually I bed the stalls down really well in wood shavings. I don't like to put dog crates in with the expecting moms to avoid someone popping inside one and then smushing the kid. I'll put them in there though if it looks like rain is due. 

Tips? I figure plenty of people have their goats popping while it's snowing/hailing/raining cats and dogs. It's in my nature to be a complete worrywart. Like if I'm away visiting for the holidays and someone decides to go a little early, what if they need help but no one is there to assist? :shocked: 

Anyway. Let me know what you folks do to get ready for cold kidding seasons!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We normally kid when the temps are as low as 0, with a mountain of snow, and have never had a problem. We just make sure to be there, when the kid/kids hit the ground, to help them get dried off quicker and make sure they latch on to the mother. We bed the stall heavily with straw and provide a draft free area for them to stay with their mother for a few days. Other than that, they're good to go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

goatsnmore said:


> We normally kid when the temps are as low as 0, with a mountain of snow, and have never had a problem. We just make sure to be there, when the kid/kids hit the ground, to help them get dried off quicker and make sure they latch on to the mother. We bed the stall heavily with straw and provide a draft free area for them to stay with their mother for a few days. Other than that, they're good to go.


Same here...I kid out my girls in mid to late February and when temps are in single digits, I just make sure I'm there for deliverys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just make sure they are dried off, and a heat lamp could also be helpful (= One of our does kidded on a cold night, and the babies snuggled under the heat lamp (as did I!) and were just fine.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Arizona in December ..... I would love that for winter kidding  

Like previous posts - you have to be there with rolls of paper towels to dry everyone quickly. This works ok for 1-2 but if your girls kid together or have more than twins or one needs medical help/is weak things can get real crazy fast. 

I have two plastic storage bins filled with warm hand towels and each with their own heating pad plugged in. If I can't keep up with the wet kids or have a needy/sick one, I put the kids in the bin with the warm towels and heating pad while I catch up.

I kid out in stalls and have a string of heating lamps on and cooking. I put the good kids under the heat lamps and try to keep them there. I also have lots of straw but not too much because the lil kid legs aren't strong enough yet to move in deep straw.

I also stay and keep an eye on everyone till mom has passed the afterbirth, kids have all drank and I have treated them.

I had to induce 4 does last Feb in Colorado because I had a business trip coming up. All 4 girls kidded within 1 hr. Thank goodness I had 3 extra people there to help out and 3 had twins. It was busy and fun!

Also make sure you have all your meds and emergency kidding stuff with you and not frozen.

And .... a place out of wind/rain/snow (think you said you have that).

HTH,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> Arizona in December ..... I would love that for winter kidding
> 
> Like previous posts - you have to be there with rolls of paper towels to dry everyone quickly. This works ok for 1-2 but if your girls kid together or have more than twins or one needs medical help/is weak things can get real crazy fast.
> 
> ...


Sorry, off topic, but how do you induce a doe safely? Just make sure they're full term? What do you use?


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you for the tips, gals!  It's a lot comforting to hear that these critters are hardier than I give them credit for. I've devised a plan with my father's help -- we'll be making attachable, solid sides for the kidding pens in winter to keep drafts down and it will provide better shelter when it rains so I won't have to worry about putting crates in with them. 

I like the idea of keeping some tubs with hot towels inside around. I know hair dryers work in a pinch, but the goats really hate the noise. Seems to cause more drama and stresses the moms with the babies bawling. I'll change out my heating lights out with new lightbulbs and will try to make sure I'm home for the kiddings; I worry about what to do about kidding season when I find work next year  

What medications would y'all recommend having on hand for emergencies? My med cabinet is fairly well stocked, but I want to keep an eye out for things to have I wouldn't have otherwise thought to have. Unfortunately the vets here are reluctant to prescribe meds for the goats (like BoSe). 

Thanks again everyone! I'll try not to worry as much


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We usually kid in Feb & March. It's not horrible cold like some parts of the country.
We dont use heat lamps. I dont trust them but that's just me. A fairly sturdy box of some kind turned on its side & packed with straw; the kids always find on their own.
If someone is here with I have them go heat old towels in the dryer.
As everyone has said, no drafts on newborns. After 3 or 4 days they're usually ready to go outside.
Im always here & dont put the does in till imminent signs of kidding. The reason for that is I hate cleaning stalls out if doe takes a few days or so. I have missed a few but get the new family into birthing suite when she is done.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

2cc Lutalyse will abort/induce a preg. Once given kidding is expected in 30 to 36 hours.

You have to be careful because kids might not be aligned ok and/or doe not dialated enough. It's not for an unexperienced handler.

It is a RX med and you don't want to get it on you because it can be absorbed through the skin and cause human issues too.

hth,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> 2cc Lutalyse will abort/induce a preg. Once given kidding is expected in 30 to 36 hours.
> 
> You have to be careful because kids might not be aligned ok and/or doe not dialated enough. It's not for an unexperienced handler.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Good to know in case of an emergency (if a doe is way overdue or such of the sort).


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL, I don't know why my reply is all the way back up there (I think because I'm still being modded on posts as a relatively new member).

Anyway. Thanks so much gals!  Are there any meds you recommend that AREN'T prescription only? Our vets here don't like handing out prescriptions to us, thinking we're more likely to kill the animal (like with BoSe). My cabinet is pretty decently stocked with basic stuff, but I worry about ending up in a situation where having such-and-such could have prevented a nightmare.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually kid out in late Feb, early March here. Last year was great weather and didn't need much heat in the barn. However, I'm so afraid of heat lamps, I got a "piglet heater" wow, it's been 5-6 years now. It's a large mat that gets pretty warm, I will always find the kids and sometimes the doe lounging on that heater, it's not cheap however. I also use those "radiator" type heaters, you can find them at all the "box stores". They get pretty warm, so I keep them on low. But, it takes no time at all before the kids find the warm spot.

How cold does it get there at night in winter? They are hardier then we think, but, I make sure I'm there at kidding (cameras in the kidding stall), and I dry them with my hair dryer, once they feel the heat the noise doesn't bother them.
'
Good luck, safe kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont like shavings, newborns can get them stuck in wet noses.
As for emergencies you should probably have a kid feeding tube on hand. And a few phone #s of your favorite mentors.
If the doe gets too tired during kidding I will sometimes give her a few cc coffee whisky molasses mix, mixed in 3rds. The coffee can be given right from your maker cause the whisky & molasses will cool it down enough by the time you get it to her.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks again gals for the tips!  You know, I had thought about those neat pig warmer mats. They're really expensive, but I would think they'd be a better investment than heat lamps which have the risk of making things -too- hot. 

It can get to the low 30's here when we hit our low temps at night. It's a dry cold too (if that makes sense).

I've heard of the coffee trick before, but I hadn't heard of adding whiskey!  Would a coffee/molasses mix work just as well?

Also, for those who have dealt with it before, is there a way to help prevent hypocalcemia? I lost my favorite older doe to it years back, but she also ha come from a very neglectful and abusive situation. So I'm wondering if that contributed to it. She had kidded before just fine, but when the hypocalcemia happened her last time, it hit sudden and fast and I had no idea what I was dealing with until it was too late. Now I've gotten paranoid about older does kidding, although I've been told hypocalcemia is more rare in the Nigerian breed than the larger breeds, which was comforting to know. I do have calcium drench and propylene glycol as well, but I don't know if it's alright to drench does before kidding or not - I know that too much calcium can cause tachycardia. 

Any tips on that would be appreciated. I'd love to know what the very early signs of hypocalcemia would be too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont use heatlamps here, too risky. 
Some kind of box or even a milk crate on it's side stuffed with straw; the kids will find it for added warmth. :wink:
Just cof/molasses works fine.
But a little calcium or Nutria drench woudnt hurt; just a few cc at a time done very slowly on the calcium IF needed. 
As for hypocalcemia Im sure someone else has better info but my Boer girls get 3rd cut alfalfa.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The proplyene glycol is for preg tox, the first signs are loss of appetite which is when you should start dosing with the propylene glycol. If it progresses they will get more and more reluctant to stand and move around, their breath may smell of nail polish remover and their legs may swell. If it gets really bad they will not be able to stand at all. 

Hypocalcaemia is a bit hard to differentiate from preg tox because it appears similar, although when I have had it the main syptom is that the goat is suddenly down and cant get up, or if she does get up she is very wobbly on the legs and will stumble and go down again. Seems like it is a faster onset than the preg tox which starts with the off feed, off colour, lack of exercise thing. 

When I have a doe down I treat for both to cover all bases. I start with the propylene glycol as soon as they are off their feed. Sadly I lost one of my girls this year to preg tox, she was carrying quads  You can definitely drench with calcium prior to kidding but I dont know your products, so just follow the label for dose rates etc. 

As long as they have a good nutritious diet including good loose minerals they should be fine. I do add calcium to the mineral mix in the last month to help, and I start them on alfalfa in the last month (normally they just get oaten hay).


----------

